

PHP 5 – Which Random Sources You Should Trust, by Order of Preference - sarciszewski
https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat/blob/master/ERRATA.md

======
sarciszewski
This document is part of the random_compat project, which aims to provide a
sane polyfill for PHP 7's random_bytes() and random_int() functions in PHP 5
projects.

We had a couple of issues in the tracker pop up about which strategy for
obtaining random bytes from the OS should be relied on in favor of the others,
so I put this document together to explain our decision. Should someone raise
a point that causes us to change the priority, we will amend the document to
reflect this.

